# what to feed tiny fry?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

any recommendations? i have 2 spawns of apistogramma eggs dam im lucky, seperated them into a 10 gal. the first batch is wiggling their way out... i read online about insuforia and made like 3 buckets of them but i dont think its gonna work.. anyone know a good place to pick up live fry foods?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hikari First Bites works great. That and frozen daphnia is what I've fed my krib fry from the start and they grew fine. I read online plenty of people do the same with Apisto fry, angelfish fry, etc... 

Many people will tell you that you HAVE to hatch your own BBS, but IME it's not necessary (depending on the species of course). What kind of Apisto is it?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations on the success! Apistogramma have relatively large fry, they will take infusoria but it's not enough to keep them going. As soon as they are free swimming you can feed them newly hatched brine shrimp and microworms. If you are not set-up to hatch out brine shrimp I can give you some, I always have lots on hand. After the first week you can start weaning them onto finely crushed flake food and shaved frozen foods.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.hikari.info/tropical/t_13.html x2 on that


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

they are dwarf cockatoos. do they carry Hikari First Bites and frozen daphnia at petsmart? or do you think i should go to islands pets for them?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! 
I had the same question (but posted it in Freshwater before spotting this Spawning section). My killifish had a baby (or maybe more than one) and I'm not sure what to feed it. I'll pick up some first bites. For all I know, this baby's been buzzing around the tank for two weeks, though. Maybe it's ready for second bites?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

If you are looking for live foods, then you could try microworms. I've hatched BBS before for my Angelfish fry and I recently got a surprise gift from a member with a culture of microworms. It has made my life much easier. 

They are very easy to maintain.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I find that a lot of java moss in the fry tank makes a big difference. Java moss harbors a lot of infusoria and they can snack all day. You don't have to start feeding them until they are a few days old and free swimming. I find frozen daphnia are too big until the fry are about two weeks old. Frozen rotifers are a better first food. Finely crushed regular flake food works in a bind, as does hard boiled egg jolk. Microworms are easy to culture and much loved by fry.

With all fry foods its easy to overfeed, so watch your water quality. Several small feeds daily are best.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

What are you feeding your fry now that they are bigger?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

i have used liquifry, hikari first bites, live baby brine shrimp and microworms ... the microworms i got at noahs pet ark on broadway


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some Algamac 2000 available. 150 - 200 grams for $7 if your interested (eyed up). Here's a link. PM me if interested.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

